# Returning to the forum ;)



## Audifin (Jan 1, 2004)

Hello!

After almost 3 years since I sold my 2003 TTCQ 225hp I'm back in business with an "early model" 1999 TTCQ 225hp. Its again silver with black leather. The only modification is a BSR (Sweden) mapping to an acclaimed 269hp. Its had the ESP retrofitted but without installation of the rear spoiler. Its only been used as a summer car and has currently covered 75kkm's, little less than 47k miles.

In between we've had a few Porsches, a '97 Boxster, a '78 928, a 964 Carrera 4, a Cayenne V6 manual and then back to Audi with an A4 Avant 2.0 TFSI Quattro... Now we have an '05 Mini CooperS and the TTC as our family wagon 

A couple of questions I would have in mind. First one is whether it makes sense to install H&R lowering springs with the original shocks that are already 9 years old? What would be the most cost effective shock+spring set (prefereably not adjustable)? My TTC currently has to my liking rather hideous 18" A8 replica wheels with some extremely hard and crappy Asian allweather tyres (Diamondback) 225/40/18. Luckily the car was delivered with the original 17" TT wheels which I'm going to put on the car with Conti SCC3's. What is the recommendations for spacer width with modest lowering and standard 17" wheels? What would be the most cost effective brand of spacers? For studded winter tyres I'm thinking of going with 16" wheels with 205/55/16 tyres rather than with a 17" set...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome back


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome they all come back in the end  You will know all about the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome back


----------

